# Miley Cyrus hat ihr Steißbein gebrochen



## beachkini (1 Feb. 2012)

​Für *Miley Cyrus* dürften die wilden Partynächte wohl erst einmal vorbei sein. Denn die Schauspielerin hat sich *das Steißbein gebrochen* ... Autsch!

Miley Cyrus hatte eine schmerzhafte Begegnung mit der Couch: Sie brach sich beim Toben das Steißbein.

Die fleißige Twitter-Userin teilte den schmerzhaften Unfall direkt mit ihren Fans und schrieb: “Habe mir das Steißbein gebrochen, als ich einen Vorwärtssalto gemacht habe … auf der Couch. Das ist wie, als ich über ein Kissen gestolpert bin und mir den Arm gebrochen habe”.

Nun muss sich Miley wohl erst einmal eine Pause vom Partyleben und vom Toben nehmen. Der Disney-Star genießt derzeit nämlich sein Leben in vollen Zügen und gerät derzeit sogar in Verruf, weil sie ein schlechtes Vorbild sei, so die “Culture and Media Institute Organisation“. Zuletzt sah man die Sängerin an einer Penis-Torte schleckend bei der Geburtstagsparty ihres Freundes.

Da kommt so eine Zwangspause gar nicht so ungelegen und so muss sich Miley wohl noch einige Wochen gedulden, bis es wieder weiter gehen kann.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Q (1 Feb. 2012)

erst mal schön auf dem Bauch schlafen


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Feb. 2012)

Das kenn ich. Ist was ganz feines!


----------



## tommie3 (2 Feb. 2012)

Viel Spass aufm Eimer


----------



## Sqasel (2 Feb. 2012)

Schon klar... beim "toben" auf der couch


----------



## UTux (2 Feb. 2012)

Natürlich "toben", so nennt man das jetzt. Aber Vorwärtssalto? Die Stellung kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## Max100 (3 Feb. 2012)

UTux schrieb:


> Natürlich "toben", so nennt man das jetzt. Aber Vorwärtssalto? Die Stellung kenne ich gar nicht.




Naja, irgendwie muss man es ja umschreiben


----------



## comatron (4 Feb. 2012)

Q schrieb:


> erst mal schön auf dem Bauch schlafen



Kommt ganz darauf an, auf wessen.


----------



## Punisher (2 Apr. 2012)

solange ihr Hintern wieder die alte Form bekommt ist doch alles halb so wild


----------

